# Suggestions of what to add to my tank?



## toadcree (Apr 6, 2014)

I have the following currently in my tank and trying to figure out the last few additions, anyone have any suggestions of what to add?

All of our fish range from 2-3 inches.

Cyrtocara Moori (2) - Hap Moori
Melanochromis Auratus (1)
Pseudotropheus Johannii (1) 
Pseudotropheus Demasoni (1) 
Pseudotropheus Crabro (1) 
Pseudotropheus Pindani (1) 
Metriaclima estherae (1) 
Labidichromis Caeruleus (1) 
Black Altolamprologus calvus (1) 
Gold Altolamprologus calvus (1)
Nimbochromis Livingstonii (1)
OB Peacock (1) 
Hybrid (2)
Tropheus duboisi (1) 
Tropheus Kaiser (1)
Zebra obliquiden - Astatotilapia latifasciata (1)
Feather finned Synodontis eupterus (1)


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

1st How big is your tank?

2nd I would not suggest stocking singles as you have in your tank, for example: the bumble bee and the demasoni cichlids. Both of these are very aggressive.

3rd I wouldn't add anything else to your tank.


----------



## toadcree (Apr 6, 2014)

Tank size is 120 gallon plenty of hiding spots, no aggression issues at this point.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

So 72" x 21" x 18" ?

I am guessing you don't have aggression issues because they are young still.

Do you have anything in particular you want to do? A Hap/Peacock setup? Mbuna? Breeding?


----------



## toadcree (Apr 6, 2014)

We were going for mbuna mainly, but then we went to a couple of different places and then they said that the 2 tropheus that we have would get along with what we have, so far so good. Same with the 2 calvus, we were told that they would be able to hold their own, which seems to be true as well. 
They seem fine for now. That's what I was thinking, how will the aggression be when they are older. We used to have a 75 gal. tank a few years ago and had strictly mbunas, may end up moving my tropheus and calvus into a tang tank and do it that way. Let me know your thoughts, I'm open for nice criticisms


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Is your LFS open to trade ins? If so I would trade in most of the fish you have to do an organized setup of mbuna. For example: 6 Yellow labs, 6 yellow tail acei, and then a nice group of rustys or a Cynotilapia species. Since you have a large tank, you have lots of options


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

You have quite a mix there of lakes, diets, and general temperament! Were you going for an all male tank with all the singles? Everything I've heard about tropheus says they do best in a species only tank with large groups of like 30+.

I'm with D1 here in that this mix isn't really well set up for long term success, although it's possible. If you want Mbuna again, 4-5 groups of 8-10 juveniles would be a great way to start. Other options to Demasoni1's suggestion include a group from the Metriaclimia species and maybe a Labreotropheus group. You want to avoid two species from the same genus, and two species that look alike, or have similar females, in order to minimize aggression as they mature.


----------



## AlmightyJoshaeus (May 2, 2013)

The tropheus may get along with the mbuna, but they are guaranteed NOT to get along with each other...expect to have only 1 troph within a year.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Unfortunately, great advice so far. The odds of this mix working past a year are low. Once fish sexually mature, tanks like this usually end up with disease and/or death from aggression. For many, dealing with the problems end the love for the tank. It's much easier and more enjoyable to decide what you like best, and stock a tank around those fish. Some unorthodox mixes can work, but usually they are all male tanks. Even 1 female can break a tank. Do you want breeding? Or, a tank with lots of different fish?


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

Unfortunately?


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

Unfortunate, because the OP usually doesn't like to hear, "scrap what you have and start over."


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

I know, it suck to hear that.


----------



## toadcree (Apr 6, 2014)

It's an all male tank, and we will be getting another tank to split them out how they should be. For right now they're fine, they're still juveniles. We have been to multiple fish stores (not uncle bills, not Petsmart) but knowledgeable and reputable fish stores that know their freshwater fish. I have taken in lists of the what we have in the tank and asked would this fish be ok in the tank, I have asked all of these questions before purchasing them. I've been researching my questions on the internet as well. It's 120 gal. tank with more than a 15 cichlid stones, and a single hiding structure that has multiple little hiding places. How is it that I'm being told one thing by the people at those stores and then being told another on here. We were told to overstock to take down any aggression, my demasoni is the smallest in the tank, right now I'm not too worried about him or the bumblebee/hornet cichlid. Any feedback just helps me determine when it's best to move the other fish over to the new tank. Thank you for everything


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

With all due respect, I think the people at your LFS generally have a different agenda than those on this forum, and in many cases, I think those on this forum, especially the mods, have much more fishkeeping experience specifically with cichlids than your average LFS employee. In the end, it's your call, but remember that the LFS employee has something to lose by telling you not to buy something from his/her store, while the folks here have no such vested interest.


----------



## Demasoni1 (Apr 9, 2014)

The problem I see with this tank is that it doesn't seem like there is much of a plan (no offence intended). All male Mbuna tanks generally don't work out in the long run. I think you would have much more success with some definite groups of species.


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

As was stated previously, there seems to be no plan. It's not a male mbuna tank, which can work, but are difficult. Haps, Peacocks, Mbuna, Tanganyikans, Vics, all in one tank makes it very difficult to give advice. It would be best to decide on Male Hap/Peacock, or Mbuna, or Tanganyikas, etc to know how to proceed.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Also it's full. So while I would definitely swap out some fish I would not add any.


----------



## georgiasam (Feb 26, 2014)

I wouldn't worry about aggression that much. My tank has alot of different species like yours and my fish are super happy. Throw a school of giant danios in there and boom one big happy family. I've had them in for maybe 4 months now and I've had no aggression issues.


----------

